# Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X



## bratlachs (13. Mai 2017)

*Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern einen PC zusammengebaut mit
AMD RYZEN 5 1600X
MSI X370 GAMING PRO
Corsair Vengeance LPX Series schwarz DDR4-2133, CL13 - 16 GB Kit (2x 8 GB)
be quiet!, Kühler be quiet! Shadow Rock LP

Jedoch komme ich nicht ins BIOS, es gibt keine akkustischen Fehlermeldung, jedoch zeigt eine LED Indikator Lampe "CPU fail or not detected" an. Lüfter funktionieren normal.
Ich habe alle Komponenten komplett zerlegt und erneut zusammengebaut, da ich den CPU überprüfen wollte, woraufhin das selbe Problem entstand. Da der CPU als einziger Bestandteil nicht in der Orginalverpackung war, nahm ich an, dass dieser beschädigt war und tauschte ihn aus. Das selbe Problem trat mit einem anderem Exemplar der 1600X wieder auf. Bei beiden Versionen versuchte ich einen cmos clear, ohne Wirkung.

Könnte eine veralterte Version des BIOS verantwortlich sein (Mainboard kam Februar 2017 auf dem Markt), und wie könnte man die Version updaten ohne einen anderen AM4 CPU?
Oder ist das Mainboard beschädigt und die einzige Option ist es, díeses auszutauschen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## azzih (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Wahrscheinlich einfach kaputtes Board, ist relativ häufig.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

So wie es aussieht könnte es am Bios liegen das den Ryzen 5 noch nicht unterstützt.Ist nämlich nicht die erste Bios version.
Einmal  	7A32v10.zip
und  	       7A32v12.zip ab Ryzen 5
Evt. holst du dir das Asus Crosshair, das hat auch ein Bios Flashback wo du ein Bios auch ohne cpu flashen kannst.
ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland
USB BIOS Flashback - Republic of Gamers Motherboards  |  Global
Kapiere einfach nicht warum die Hersteller das nicht auf die Kette kriegen.


----------



## bratlachs (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Wäre es sinnvoll das Mainboard zu MSI zu schicken um es Updaten zu lassen (25€), wenn nicht ganz sicher ist obs kaputt ist?


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Evt. macht das auch ein Shop in deiner Nähe für kleines Geld.

Oder frag Ihn mal nett: Atlantikhawk
Der flashed schon mal ein Bios.Warum?Weil er das kann
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/list/a238.html


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*



bratlachs schrieb:


> Wäre es sinnvoll das Mainboard zu MSI zu schicken um es Updaten zu lassen (25€), wenn nicht ganz sicher ist obs kaputt ist?



Wenn ein neues Mainboard nicht funktioniert, dann sollten solche Leistungen im Rahmen des Supports kostenlos erbracht werden. An der CPU-Erkennung hat sich aber seit dem AM4-Launch nichts geändert – wenn es ein Konfigurationsproblem ist, dann mit RAM-Bezug.


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Ich muss mich glaube ich eh korrigieren weil das Bios des Gaming Pro den ryzen 5 schon von Anfang an unterstützt.Beim x370 Gaming Pro Garbon war das glaube ich aber nicht so.
Da gibs ja einige Modelle wo man schnell mal durcheinander kommt.;D
Support fur  X370 GAMING PRO | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland


----------



## bratlachs (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Ich habe gestern das Mainboard von MSI zurückekommen und komme jetzt mit der neuen Version ins BIOS. Zu Beginn kamen in der ersten Minute noch Fehlermeldungen, jedoch startet das BIOS ganz normal.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Hallo Leute

Ich hänge mich hier mal dran. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Ryzen-System. Und zwar dauert es, trotz Installation des BS auf eine Samsung 960 EVO-M2-SSD, teils bis zu 10 Sekunden von drücken einer Taste bis ich das PW eingeben kann. Und wenn das System dann geladen ist, was auch langsamer von statten geht als bei einem M-Sata-SSD-Raid, hängt sich das System beim Starten vom Edge oder einer anderen App für mehrere Sekunden auf. Auch wenn von Windows eine Systembenachrichtigung unten Rechts eingeblendet wird stockt das System kurz. Spiele und Programme haben auch immer wieder mal Hänger. Ich habe das System mittlerweile neu installiert und trotzdem ist der Fehler da. Ich weiß auch nicht ob es am aktuellen BIOS (Version 1.5) von MSI liegt, oder ob es am Creators-Update von Windows 10 liegt. Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee die mich weiter bringt.

Zur besseren Einschätzung der Lage hier die verbauten Komponenten:

Mainboard  :  MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Speicher       :  4x 8 GiB Geil EvoX PC4 25600 (3200 MHz) (vom BIOS auf 2133MHz gesetzt)
CPU                :  Ryzen 7 1700
Graka             :  PowerColor RX480 Red Devil
SSDs               :  2x Samsung 960 Evo (500 GB), 1x Samsung 850 Evo (500 GB) und 3x Samsung 850 Evo (250 GB)
ODD               :  LG BH16NS55
Sound             :  Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Netzteil         :  be quiet! PurePower L8 CM mit 530 Watt
TV                    :  Hauppauge WinTV-dualHD (WinTV 8.5)
Monitor        :  Samsung Series 6- Fernseher (102cm/FullHD/3D)
Tastatur       :  Multimedia = Logitech K800  //  Zocken = Corsair K70 RGB
Maus             :  Multimedia = Logitech G700  //   Zocken = Corsair M65 RGB
Sonstiges    :  Corsair MM800 Mousepad  //  XBox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows

Treiber und Programme sind auf dem jeweils aktuellsten Stand. Keine optionalen Treiber oder Beta-Versionen installiert. Auch habe ich keine der Komponenten übertaktet. Falls es hilfreich ist kann auch eine DxDiag-Datei angehängt werden. 

Von Zeit zu Zeit gibt das Board beim Starten des Rechners 3 kurze Piepstöne von sich. Leider konnte ich bisher noch nicht herausfinden was mir das sagen soll. Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen. Denn ich bin mittlerweile echt am verzweifeln.

Glück Auf!
Ghostmarine1871


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Mal mit einem Ram Riegel versucht?3200 Mhz Ram hat evt. noch Probleme mit Ryzen Systemen.Mit welchem Takt läuft denn der Ram?
Kann auch ein Problem wegen 4 fach Bestückung sein.Wer weiß.


----------



## 4B11T (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Samsung NVMe Treiber installiert? BIOS CMOS Reset, alles auf Auto lassen, auch Ram (2133) und testen.

Wenn das nichts bringt:

Alles ausbauen und deinstallieren, was du nicht unbedingt benötigst, d.h. alle Festplatten abstöpseln (außer OS natürlich), Soundkarte rausnehmen, TV Karte rausnehmen (ganz heißer Kandidat für Treiberprobleme und sonstigen Ärger!). Alle Treiber für die entfernten Geräte deinstallieren, auch Softwaresuits für Maus, Tastatur usw. alles deinstallieren (geht auch erstmal mit Windows Standardtreibern). Alle MSI Tools (Liveupdate, Gaming App, Ryzen Master usw.) deinstallieren.

Tja, dann schauen ob es weg ist und Stück für Stück alles wieder reinnehmen. nimmt viel zeit in Anspruch, aber sonst findest den Übeltäter nie.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

So, erst Mal danke für Eure Antworten. Ich habe jetzt mal alle möglichen Systemvarianten durchgespielt. Aber es spielt keine Rolle ob ich nur die System-SSD drin habe, ob Microsofts oder Samsungs NVMe-Treiber. Oder egale welche oder wie viele RAM-Riegel ich verbaut habe. Der Fehler ist immer noch da. Ich komme langsam zu dem Schluß daß das Problem am BIOS liegt. werde später mal nachgucken wie es sich mit dem 1.4er- BIOS verhält. Denn auch mit dem Build 1607 von Windows 10 sind die Hänger da. Langsam nervt das Problem echt.

*@Schwarzseher:* Der Takt vom RAM wird automatisch auf 2133 MHz gesetzt und wurde von mir auch nicht verändert. Da ich von den Problemen mit dem RAM beim Ryzen weiß.

*@4B11T:* Du hast ja das gleiche Board wie ich. Welches BIOS hast Du installiert, wenn ich fragen darf?

Glück Auf!
Ghostmarine1871

P.S.: Ich habe das Betriebssystem sogar mal auf eine der 850er Samsung-SSDs installiert. Dabei wollte ich überprüfen ob das Problem an der M2-SSD liegt. Aber nix da, der Fehler tritt leider auch dann auf.


----------



## 4B11T (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Das aktuellste BIOS von der offiziellen Downloadseite: Version 1.5

Support For X370 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global

Das einzige, was bei mir zu massiven Stabilitäts-Problemen geführt hat, war die MSI Gaming App.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Danke, das ist auch genau die BIOS-Version die ich installiert habe. Bin jetzt mal auf das 1.4er BIOS zurück gegangen. Mal gucken was nach einem CMOS- Reset passiert. Wenn das auch nicht hilft, dann überlege ich mir fast schon ein neues Board zu kaufen und zu gucken was dann passiert. Langsam ko... mich das nämlich an.

Glück Auf!
Ghostmarine1871

*Nachtrag:*
Auch das brachte keine Besserung. Langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr auf den Mi... Entschuldigt, aber ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Denn das System lief lange Zeit völlig normal und reibungslos. Und plötzlich das.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe jetzt das System noch einmal aufgesetzt. Dabei habe ich als erstes die Ur-Version von meiner DVD installiert. Als ich hier alle Updates installiert hatte, habe ich per Windows 10-Upgrade-Assistent auf das aktuelle Build (1703) aufgerüstet. Auch hier habe ich erst alle Updates installiert. Ich habe wieder alle Treiber installiert und die Gerätesoftware auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Auch bei der jetzigen Installation wurden keine Beta-Variante benutzt. Einzig die MSI- Software wurde mit Stand vom 07/06 2017 installiert.

Und was soll ich sagen, daß System läuft bis jetzt absolut stabil und rund. Einzig das ewige springen ins UEFI beim Neustart ist ein wenig irritierend. Wenn ich dann aber das UEFI verlasse, egal ob ich "speichern & beenden" oder "verwerfen & beenden" anklicken, startet das System ordnungsgemäß hoch. Es gibt keinerlei Verzögerungen mehr.

Ich habe echt keinen Plan warum das dumme Dingen jetzt plötzlich rund läuft.

Glück Auf!
Ghostmarine1871


----------



## Rolly82 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*

Hast du evtl. Das MSI Contol Center oder die Gaming App installiert? Die sollen das Problem mit dem Neustart ins UEFI auslösen. (Seit dem letzten Win Update)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fehlerquellen und mögliche Lösungen | MSI GAMING PRO X370 | AMD RYZEN 1600X*



Rolly82 schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. Das MSI Contol Center oder die Gaming App installiert? Die sollen das Problem mit dem Neustart ins UEFI auslösen. (Seit dem letzten Win Update)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Jau, die habe ich beide installiert. Aber wenn es nur daran liegt, dann belasse ich es dabei. Wichtig ist das der Rechner wieder vernünftig läuft.


Was die Stotterei angeht so hatte sich diese nach der Verbindung mit meinem Server (2016) wieder verstärkt. Nachdem ich aber die  Gruppenrichtlinien wieder abgeschaltet habe waren die Stotterer auch wieder weg. Scheinbar führte eine Kombination aus den Gruppenrichtlinien des Servers und irgendwelcher Fehler, die sich warum auch immer im Windows eingeschlichen hatten, zu den extremen Lags im Betriebssystem.

Aber wichtig ist für mich das ich den Fehler jetzt endlich weg habe. Danke für Eure Ideen und Rückmeldungen.

Glück Auf!
Ghostmarine1871


----------

